# Anyone interested in the Brinkmann Tuff Max Dual Led Spotlight



## detailersdomain

Product Information

* Dual LED light will reveal swirls, RIDS, holograms and other imperfections in your paint
* Uses 6 AA batteries that are included, making it easy to get back into action. Pivoting heads and CREE LEDs make it a must have for detailers.
* Avoid having to use bulky, corded, and hot halogen light stands!
* Get the best polishing results with the proper lighting, no guess work if imperfections have been removed effectively

*$39.95 USD plus shipping.

USPS Flat Rate Shipping would be $42.00 for every additional light figure it would be an additional $11.00 USD*

More pics
we just got our first shipment in, here are the pictures that many have been requesting.

To my surprised it comes with 6 AA Batteries.

Take a look

















































































































































In action









Didn't have a bay but these were some shots of the light in daylight









On the garage door


----------



## Phil H

Is there any vids of this in action? interested to see how it compares to LED Lenser light


----------



## Leemack

Wouldnt mind seeing a picture of some swirls under this light - If it is any good then i'll be first to buy one


----------



## Auto Finesse

Id be interested.


----------



## Gleammachine

Yep certainly interested, would like to see it in action though.


----------



## m4rkie23

Interest here if I could see some pics also!


----------



## ads2k

Could be useful , but as the other's have said in use pictures would be good.


----------



## RandomlySet

Interested... How much is it in GBP?


----------



## m4rkie23

About £26 before postage Mat


----------



## Alan W

There seems to be quite a few major differences between this and the previous Maxfire model such as LED's to replace the Xenon bulbs, AA batteries instead of a rechargeable battery pack etc.

However, and more importantly, how effective in practice is the Tuff Max at showing, swirls, marring, RD's and other paint defects compared with the Dual Xenon Maxfire.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## stewartmak7

Seems pretty reasonable if it's any good!


----------



## detailersdomain

stay tuned we should have some shortly once we do I will get them up on the site as well as post some more solid pricing.


----------



## m4rkie23

Any idea how many units you will have available?


----------



## detailersdomain

its endless because buy direct from Brinkmann


----------



## m4rkie23

Cool. So the one that's advertised on your site atm, is it different to the one you have posted in here?


----------



## detailersdomain

those are the same ones.


----------



## m4rkie23

Do you currently offer UK shipping?


----------



## detailersdomain

yes we do.


----------



## m4rkie23

Cool. Look forward to the pics etc!! Thanks for your time.


----------



## RandomlySet

can't wait for a final price


----------



## detailersdomain

flat rate usps international shipping is $43.00 USD.

let me figure out pricing.

Phil


----------



## detailersdomain

we just got our first shipment in, here are the pictures that many have been requesting.

To my surprised it comes with 6 AA Batteries.

Take a look

















































































































































In action









Didn't have a bay but these were some shots of the light in daylight









On the garage door


----------



## terrymcg

Very nice, awaiting final pricing!


----------



## RandomlySet

looks spot on


----------



## Andy.

I see you have them on your site 15% off R.R.P now $33.95 will the DW 10% discount sill come off at the till?


----------



## detailersdomain

that's the pricing you get if your pre-order that special will end on Friday Aug 13.

But I'm trying to get good shipping prices for this GB for DW.


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> that's the pricing you get if your pre-order that special will end on Friday Aug 13.
> 
> But I'm trying to get good shipping prices for this GB for DW.


Nice one Phil, put my name down please.


----------



## gatecrasher3

terrymcg said:


> Very nice, awaiting final pricing!


Agreed, I am also interested depending on total cost.


----------



## Leemack

I'm in.

Looks great :thumb:

Shall i buy directly off the site or we doing it from here?


----------



## CliveP

I presume shipping to UK could be reduced if say a batch of ten were sent to one person then onwards shipped? (not worked it out, just the shipping fee of $43 suggested means it could more than the unit itself....)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## detailersdomain

I'm working right now to ship a decent qty to [email protected] we should get Phil on this thread it might be easier.


----------



## Leemack

Any updates?

I could do with buying one asap :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I don't mind buying them in as long as people buy them at cost from me (Obviously no profit - just shipping :thumb: )


----------



## detailersdomain

you can email me if you want to bring a few in how many did you want?


----------



## RandomlySet

Any update on this Lee/Phil?

Looking forward to this


----------



## detailersdomain

still trying to figure it all out. shipping is the killer at $41 USD.

anyway someone can take them all in and distribute over there.

just curious how many are interested.


----------



## RandomlySet

Lee has said above he would hasn't he?


----------



## detailersdomain

Just so you all know [email protected] should be getting a few cases next week.

You may want to email him.

[email protected]


----------



## SteveOC

For anybody looking to save money by importing, for example, 10 units, and based on the figures already quoted in this thread, I would expect them to cost approximately £43.50 a unit if you get hit with all of the duty, vat and clearance fees by the book. 
I don't know what the onward cost of posting the individual units out would be - I guess these are lighter without the rechargeable battery but I may be wrong. Anyhow, Shinerama quote £3.75 cheapest UK delivery for the Dual Xenon but that may be discounted so expect the cost to be at least £47.25 per unit delivered (maybe more).

As a single unit is over £18 value, strictly speaking vat is payable which could then trigger the clearance fees (which could be as much as £16) but most seem to avoid these fees (some are unlucky) as the vat is not enforced for lower value items, even over the threshold.

Of course, if you get lucky and pay no vat or duty (and hence no clearance fees incurred), it would come in a lot less, you are just taking a gamble.

Steve O.


----------



## Leemack

detailersdomain said:


> Just so you all know [email protected] should be getting a few cases next week.
> 
> You may want to email him.
> 
> [email protected]


Cheers for the update

Will do


----------



## detailersdomain

I would email [email protected] he should have them in stock early next week.


----------

